# Imaginary Lat Syndrome



## thebrick (Jan 31, 2013)

Saw a guy the other day who was working in security. Really skinny guy. Ever see a guy so skinny, his chest is concave? That's him. But his arms were out like his lats were huge. Problem is, there were no lats. No lats whatsoever. I like people but, why do they do this?


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 31, 2013)

MAX OUTT, ARROGANT PERSONAL TRAINER, Episode 2: Imaginary Lat Syndrome - YouTube







It's an actual disease.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 31, 2013)

The few seconds of the Hooters girls was a little bonus.


----------



## thebrick (Jan 31, 2013)

I did like that vid!


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 1, 2013)

Man do I see a Lot of these guys around 
Must be tiring walking around all "puffed" up 
Relax a bit fellas! If your buff the ladies will notice. hahaha no reason to flare up like a cobra


----------



## K1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I get it from time to time


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2013)

I too saw hooters and looked for norbit as person replying. Lmao.. Gotta love the ILS people.. Makes a good laugh during the day at the mall or the local huge chain health club. I ask once in a while if they ever do the IL workout and some say yes.. HahahahaHa. They got no clue but it sounds cool..


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 11, 2013)

I walk around like that in the gym but I do it to make fun of the guys who do. I walk up to them with my arms as wide and stiff as possible and just stand there and wait for them to notice me and then I nod my head like " whats up" while I roll my neck. haha!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone do this lately, but know of the illness LOL. It usually strikes scrawny post pubescent males with their sleeves rolled up or cut off. They are often seen in bars and clubs.

Hawk


----------

